# Water access-meetings



## edray (Oct 21, 2004)

WATER ACCESS-MEETINGS
Corps to hold meetings in January on restricting water access near dams in Ky., Tenn

The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers is planning a public meeting in January to solicit comments about restricting access in hazardous waters immediately upstream and downstream of all Corps-owned locks and dams in Kentucky and Tennessee.


The dates for the meetings have not been set.

The Commonwealth-Journal reports that the Corps is concerned about hazardous water areas above and below dams. The waters pose a high level of risk for the public because of the hydroelectric and lock operations often begin with little or no notice.

Public information meetings are planned at Somerset, Paducah, Nashville and Cookeville, Tenn.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

Army CoE information page for restricted areas

I am kind of surprised these areas weren't restricted years ago.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Access is mostly restricted on the Ohio River anyway


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> Access is mostly restricted on the Ohio River anyway


Yeah, I grew up spending summers down by Markland and now I live up near Meldahl so dams and locks have always been off-limits. It looks like the list is mostly TVA impoundments for hydropower.


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Many won't agree, but I think dam access should only be restricted by the angler. Put up signs, tell us "hey, it's dangerous" then let each individual decide.

I've had it up to here with the "Nanny State". Let me decide if i wanna wear a helmet, wear a seat belt, run with scissors....etc. 

If I'm only risking myself, none of your bees wax. 

My 2 cents, I'm a grown ass man.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't know much about this but think it may apply to boating only and not to restrict shore fishing.They have already restricted the waters below and above the Wolf Creek Dam on Cumberland lake.Think Greenup is restricted enough now,
don't know about others.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

jastew said:


> Many won't agree, but I think dam access should only be restricted by the angler. Put up signs, tell us "hey, it's dangerous" then let each individual decide.
> 
> I've had it up to here with the "Nanny State". Let me decide if i wanna wear a helmet, wear a seat belt, run with scissors....etc.
> 
> ...



Exactly!!! The thing about the dams that burns me is sometimes after dark someone will sneak up in their boat, going a couple hundred yards past the buoys. I've never seen them have any problems. Hell, the next thing you know, we won't be allowed on the river at all, as water can be dangerous, and you might drown!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I've heard the argument before but here is another point to consider. While we can leave it up to the individual to decide the amount of danger, the people in charge of search and rescue now have to put themselves at risk. They can't just say 'this is a restricted area, throw caution to the wind 'cause you're on your own'. If they refused to attempt a rescue, then the person who feels they are a grown up, it's their decision, now had a lawsuit or the family has a wrongful death. This is not my personal opinion, but one thing to consider on this subject. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

jastew said:


> Many won't agree, but I think dam access should only be restricted by the angler. Put up signs, tell us "hey, it's dangerous" then let each individual decide.
> 
> I've had it up to here with the "Nanny State". Let me decide if i wanna wear a helmet, wear a seat belt, run with scissors....etc.
> 
> ...


i agree 100 perce thank you for being a real american nt


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

Wannabitawerm said:


> I've heard the argument before but here is another point to consider. While we can leave it up to the individual to decide the amount of danger, the people in charge of search and rescue now have to put themselves at risk. They can't just say 'this is a restricted area, throw caution to the wind 'cause you're on your own'. If they refused to attempt a rescue, then the person who feels they are a grown up, it's their decision, now had a lawsuit or the family has a wrongful death. This is not my personal opinion, but one thing to consider on this subject.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


they get payed well to do it.. they chose that job so they shouldnt whine when there ask to do the job they chose. it was there choice to take the job just like its my choice to the chance


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Bottom line is you shouldn't be fishing a restricted area whether you like it or not. You are breaking the law by doing it.Too many people play dumb by saying "I did't see the buoys, or I didn't know" No amount of excuses can bring a life back.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

You are right that first responders chose their profession. You know, skydiving, rock climbing, parachuting, are all pretty much uncontrolled, as well as dangerous. If it's too dangerous for first responders to come to the fast water of a lock and dam, then they'd better make rappelling from the New River Gorge bridge and white water rafting, off limits, as well as mountain climbing, mountain biking, and a whole host of other activities where they may be forced into harms way, either by wild animals, avalanches, rock slides, and who knows what else, off limits. I don't know how we can let Americans go to other countries, I mean, you know, out of the protection area of our first responders.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

I Fish said:


> You are right that first responders chose their profession. You know, skydiving, rock climbing, parachuting, are all pretty much uncontrolled, as well as dangerous. If it's too dangerous for first responders to come to the fast water of a lock and dam, then they'd better make rappelling from the New River Gorge bridge and white water rafting, off limits, as well as mountain climbing, mountain biking, and a whole host of other activities where they may be forced into harms way, either by wild animals, avalanches, rock slides, and who knows what else, off limits. I don't know how we can let Americans go to other countries, I mean, you know, out of the protection area of our first responders.


i here ya !! when i was a kid me and grandpa used a row boat to run trot lines on the ohio river i could have wrote my name on those metal gates we checked lines every two hrs.!!! so at 300 am on the ohio river, in a row boat and an old 6 volt battery lite with the 2 bulbs one for brite and one for dim i was twelve yrs old..but we were poor and had to eat.. america is no longer the 
land of the free or the home of the brave!! freedom is dying because the brave are dying when america said send us your weak I dont think the old girl relized the weak would take her over.. RIP grandpa and thank you for the freedom you fought to give me.. ive tryed to keep the dream alive but i to am getting old now but i will continue fight the tyrants untill the day die


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

Daveo76 said:


> Bottom line is you shouldn't be fishing a restricted area whether you like it or not. You are breaking the law by doing it.Too many people play dumb by saying "I did't see the buoys, or I didn't know" No amount of excuses can bring a life back.


 you could fall on them rocks and bust open your skull and die im going to suggest restricting fihing off the rocks because its really dangerous i broke my wrist once down there on them dangerous rocks never been hurt on my boat yet just sayin!!! the nanny state is just that a nanny state!!! restrict this restrict that soon it will all be restricted


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I fish the walkway. Don't need to go that far to catch fish. The whole area was off limits for 13 months after 9/11 anyway. Take your boat all the way to the dam. I could care less. If you want to break the law , then go ahead People have been hurting themselves on rocks as long as they have been there , and they always will. Just don't rag on me for telling the truth about the restrictions that are already in place. You can't please everybody. The "Nanny State" didn't put the restrictions there in the first place. It's the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers. Complain to them


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

Daveo76 said:


> I fish the walkway. Don't need to go that far to catch fish. The whole area was off limits for 13 months after 9/11 anyway. Take your boat all the way to the dam. I could care less. If you want to break the law , then go ahead People have been hurting themselves on rocks as long as they have been there , and they always will. Just don't rag on me for telling the truth about the restrictions that are already in place. You can't please everybody. The "Nanny State" didn't put the restrictions there in the first place. It's the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers. Complain to them


not ragging on ya daveo76 you just seem to think well if it dont effect me its ok so from now on when your on the walk way i expect you to have on a life vest and a safety rope tying you too the railing. make sure you have safety boots yu mite step on a piece of glass you should probley dull your hook them things are sharp and dangerous also, and sinkers should be made soft they are dangerous. had one in a snag and it came loose flew up put four stiches above my eye. you no mabey we all should be in a rubber padded room and no one can move or do anything then we will be safe from ourselves, heck man hundreds of people choke to death every day we should restrict eating , dont no of to many people drowning at the dam maybe a couple over the yrs. but i bet more people die falling out of bathtube each day than drowned in the river. get real man them restrictions aint to save anybody there ,there to raise money{NOW IM RAGIN ON YA} just kidding with ya so dont get your panties in uprore. just saying every restriction leads to another restriction until you have no freedoms at all you cant even eat salt in a resteraunt in new york or drink a big gulp soda. i believe you should fish anywhere you want daveo76. and i will continue to petition and fight for your rights and my rights to do so because if i dont someday you nor i will have any rights left hope you and your family have a happy new yr. tight lines to ya


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

It does affect me when boaters go past the restricted area. Just gives them that much more reason to get rid of the fishing all together. If it wasn't for the hard work of a few fishermen , Bob Schweinsberg and a few others , there would be no fishing at all. Some people had to go all the way to Chicago to fight the Wildlife and COE about it. Took 13 months to get our access back after 9/11. So we should be happy with what access we do have , even if it is limited. If were up to the folks running the Hydro Plant, there would be no fishing period. Thanks for the well wishes but I lost my Wife last year and have no family now. Just the family of fishermen at the dam


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

Daveo76 said:


> It does affect me when boaters go past the restricted area. Just gives them that much more reason to get rid of the fishing all together. If it wasn't for the hard work of a few fishermen , Bob Schweinsberg and a few others , there would be no fishing at all. Some people had to go all the way to Chicago to fight the Wildlife and COE about it. Took 13 months to get our access back after 9/11. So we should be happy with what access we do have , even if it is limited. If were up to the folks running the Hydro Plant, there would be no fishing period. Thanks for the well wishes but I lost my Wife last year and have no family now. Just the family of fishermen at the dam


sorry about your wife daveo76. i no bob well, i just believe im old enough to make my own decisions,, were i want to fish, what i want to eat, if i want to were seatbelt ect. ect.ect. as for being happy for what access we got thats exactly what the plantation boss told the slaves. sad but we americans have forgotten that freedom is not free and we have become complacant and are letting it slip away. i use to hit them gates with my sinker back in the 70,s no one said a word. me and grandpa in a row boat i wish we didnt have to fight are own government constantly but if we dont our children and grand children are going to live thru hell. hope you have a great yr of fishing and catch some hogs. i fish there alot on shore and in boat i do follow the restrictions because i cant afford to pay the gestopo.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I miss the good old days too. At least we got a little piece of them.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

At new cumberland locks and dam they used to run the bouy's at an angle from the end of the lock to the end of the dam on the wva. side and it was great fishing out of the boat for years and years but about 3 or 4 yrs. ago they started running them straight across keeping all the boats out of the good fishing.Now i agree there needs to be some kind of restrictions because some people just don't use any sense but the way they have it now it absolutly ruined the boat fishing below the locks and dams i wish there was a way to at least make it the way it was for years. So if there is some kind of meeting about access with the army corps of engineers i want to go. Goose


----------



## Patrick1 (Sep 20, 2010)

So let me get this straight. A first responder loses his life trying to save you and you think he is paid well to take the chance.
Thats why they dont allow it. Stupid people do stupid things.You cant trust the stupid people not to get up against the gates
Do I agree with the access rules, no I dont. I think at Greenup you should be banned from end of wall but allowed to tie up farther up. Its safer and no stupid person is getting in way of barges
I used to do it and did not drown is not really an excuse. They are there to run a dam not to look out for stupid people doing stupid things.
Thought I would take the heat off you DAVEO76. I hate it when they break the rules and chase the fish off


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Patrick1 said:


> So let me get this straight. A first responder loses his life trying to save you and you think he is paid well to take the chance.
> Thats why they dont allow it. Stupid people do stupid things.You cant trust the stupid people not to get up against the gates
> Do I agree with the access rules, no I dont. I think at Greenup you should be banned from end of wall but allowed to tie up farther up. Its safer and no stupid person is getting in way of barges
> I used to do it and did not drown is not really an excuse. They are there to run a dam not to look out for stupid people doing stupid things.
> Thought I would take the heat off you DAVEO76. I hate it when they break the rules and chase the fish off


Ya Patrick, rightfully said. BUT, lets forget all the stupid,,,,, 
IF your in a boat and your, say anywhere up-creek from the brickworks office, even if close/ near shore, and you motor goes out when there is a heavy back-current, YOUR GOING TO BE IN THE FOAM IN MINUTES!
Everyone who fishes the 'bricks' knows just how powerfull & swift that backwash is! NO MARKER BUOY IS GOING TO STOP A DRIFTING BOAT....
25-30 years ago, I drifted the bricks hundreds of times, all the way down to the point, in my 16'er,,,, NEVER ONCE DID I THINK ABOUT THAT BACKWASH & A MOTOR NOT STARTING!!! Now that I fished off shore and clearly seen TREES pulled up creek,,,,,,,,,,,? Well, now I'm glad we're talking/ posting this stuff, so MANY can see.
*DIZZY,,, Thanks For The Link!!! EVERYONE SHOULD WATCH THESE FLICKS, TWICE>
http://www.orn.usace.army.mil/pao/News/Boating_Restrictions_Near_Dams.htm*
IF every gait was kept partially open 24-7, eliminating all backwash, Then maybe a boat could safely venture up to the 'stones'.
Never Happen.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, great link.Some shots from Greenup


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

I kind of feel bad because I got this string headed in a contentious direction. However, I still think people are missing the point I was trying to make:

1. The gov't, and the COE is part of the gov't, over the past 30-40 years has passed a ton of legislation to protect us from ourselves, imo that is unconstitutional. If I want to endanger myself, and only myself, then no one else should have any say.

2. If I capsize, by the time rescue folks get there, they are after a corpse. If they risk their lives for a corpse...well that's just stupid. So the rescue workers argument is a moot point.

3. I know that the gov't faces some liability if they don't protect me. That's ridiculous, and tort reform is long overdue to stop law ridiculous liability law suits. Put signs up, make sure I know it's dangerous...then leave it up to me.

I don't want my government telling me what to do all the time. Don't tell me to wear a seat belt, don't tell me what I can or can't put in my body... If I put someone else in danger (DUI), absolutely tell me I can't do that. But if I'm only risking me...then please leave me alone. Our forefathers faught and bled to give us a free nation and I think they would cringe to see some of the laws we have in place today.

Also, I know boats move up into the restricted zone now...but big deal, how many of us drive over the speed limit?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Jastew,DO NOT Feel bad about it. I AM NOT trying to tell people what to do. Only pointing out the way it is supposed to be at Greenup Dam. I agree that our choices are becoming more and more limited to the point where everything is going to be against the law. I DID NOT INTEND to upset people and DID NOT tell anyone what to do. Lord knows I'd love to be out there in a boat fishing but I won't do it and that's my choice.
Sorry for all the uproar and it's up to you , whomever you may be, to make your own choice. So I'll finish with this thread and maybe just the rest.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Seems like quite a bit of passion about this thread but I am waiting to see how many people screaming about freedom go to the meeting to voice their opinion. Also, I am tired about hearing someone's past relative fighting in some war but they themselves never served. Until then, it is a lot of hot air. As a wise person once succinctly said, put up or shut up.

Go to the meetings.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Even if fishing against the dam was legal, there's no way I'd try it. These guys are nuts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0EFptjzdb8M&list=UUdJM0sHqyWOmjsPtRhFS15Q#t=82s


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

NUTS X 2!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

All I need's my floaties.


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

Was that photo taken from the deck of the Smacktanic?


----------

